# Radio Transmitter Mallard!!!



## Matt Fiala (Nov 8, 2004)

Hey there are 81 of these in North America, I had the priviledge of getting to see one up close.

Has any one else seen one of these???

Check it out.

http://www.********************.com/for ... hp?t=11446


----------



## Van Wey (Jul 15, 2005)

Thats awesome..dont think I will ever get one of those


----------



## greenheadhunter (Aug 26, 2005)

hey get this my buddy shot a radio collared goose. on braidwood. his pic was in field and stream


----------



## Chris Schulz (Sep 7, 2004)

I think that there was only 80 or so of these that had transmitters. wasnt that right matt?


----------



## greenheadhunter (Aug 26, 2005)

ive never heard about them on ducks though.


----------



## Bandcollector02 (Oct 4, 2005)

That is friggen SWEET  
I would probably **** myself if I got one of those


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

I know a guy who shot a pintail with a transmitter a couple years ago in Bowbells. 8)


----------



## ndwaterfowler (May 22, 2005)

That's unbelievable!!! Buy a lottery ticket!!! :wink:


----------



## FACE (Mar 10, 2003)

I know they have been doing that to track pintails but have never heard them track mallards before. And I do believe that the research facility wants the transmitters back as well! The transmitters can be tracked for retrieval in case the duck dies or the transmitter fails. Worth checking out. Could be a reward or something!


----------



## greenwinger_13 (Oct 6, 2005)

That collar looks super comfortable


----------



## Greg_4242 (Feb 21, 2005)

There was a pic I found on a google search where they shoot three pintail hens out of a flock and all had them. cant remember the address though


----------



## deafishunt (Feb 5, 2005)

awww oh again! :******: NASA lost money for lost contact on raido collar. THey have a goal to track ducks anything happen to see they fly change paths. NASA should add orange collar so hunters will see ID duck and don't shoot me... Just kiddo.... :lol:


----------



## walleyesandwings (Sep 12, 2005)

Here is a link to the one shot in North Dakota.


----------



## ndwaterfowler (May 22, 2005)

Hen pinny?


----------

